# Parmesan Tortilla Crisps



## rodo (Aug 17, 2010)

This is an appitizer that my wife made for Runningwolf's wine party last weekend. They are very good with wine and even though she made a large batch they were all gone well before the party was over.


*PARMESAN TORTILLA CRISPS*


*ABOUT 6 SERVINGS*​




*1/4 CUP EXTRA-VIRGIN OLIVE OIL*
*1 TABLESPOON DRIED OREGANO*
*1/2 TEASPOON FRESHLY GROUND BLACK PEPPER*
*1/4 TEASPOON SALT*
*12 (6-INCH) SOFT CORN TORTILLAS*
*1 CUP FRESHLY SHREDDED PARMESAN*



*PREHEAT OVEN TO 375 DEGREES.*

*LINE 2 HEAVY LARGE BAKING SHEETS WITH FOIL. WHISK THE OIL, OREGANO, SALT AND PEPPER IN A SMALL SAUCEPAN OVER MEDIUM HEAT JUST UNTIL WARM. SET ASIDE FOR 15 MINUTES.*

*BRUSH THE OIL MIXTURE OVER BOTH SIDES OF THE TORTILLAS. STACK THE TORTILLAS AND CUT THEM INTO 1/2 TO 3/4-INCH WIDE STRIPS. ARRANGE THE STRIPS IN A SINGLE LAYER OVER THE BAKING SHEETS. SPRINKLE THE CHEESE OVER THE STRIPS. *

*BAKE UNTIL THE STRIPS ARE GOLDEN BROWN AND CRISP, ABOUT 12 MINUTES.*

*THE TORTILLA STRIPS CAN BE MADE UP TO 2 DAYS IN ADVANCE AND STORED IN AIRTIGHT CONTAINERS AT ROOM TEMPERATURE.*


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah no kidding. When your wife sent me the recipe I had no idea what it was for. LOL It was gone before I even saw it and my wife can't wait to make it!

Thats two winners for the last two parties Rod. Well the next party in 1rst weekend in October. Keep it open!


----------

